# Inside-Out Challenge



## trc65

Let the fun begin! 

*Project: *Any object turned using the "inside-out" process where pieces of wood are held together, turned, the pieces are then reversed, glued together and final turned.

*Wood:* Anything you want!

*Requirements: *Must use a minimum of three pieces of wood. That's it, no more requirements. Any size, as many or as few species of wood as you want, can be a vase, an ornament, a bauble, a necklace, an earing, or anything else you can come up with.

*Deadline: *Sunday, June 28, 8:00pm CST. Post pictures of your entry in this thread. Voting will close on June 30, 8:00pm CST.

*Example: *Here is a picture of an ornament I made a couple of years ago using the inside out process. Walnut and cherry using dimensional lumber for the staves.



 

Note, I will not be making an ornament for my entry, that would be unfair. I plan on trying something completely new to me, although I don't know what yet. I will also post some links in the next day or two for those who may be unfamiliar with the inside-out process. My hope is this challenge will promote some good discussion on method and design. If others have links or examples, please share.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony

Awesome Tim, I've been meaning to try this out. I'm throwing in to do this and promise to make something extraordinarily mediocre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben

I’m in,I’m having fun with these.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@Bean_counter you ain't candying out on this one, let's go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Before I got a lathe and started turning, I saw an inside out ornament at a craft fair, and was fascinated by it. The design was a Christmas tree in the negative.

When I got a lathe, I was going to imitate that design no matter what. I eventually got it right, but it took me about 15 tries before I got a design and remembered to document it so I could reproduce it. Here are a couple of process pictures of that design. I keep these pieces of wood laying around so I can show people how it is done. Unfortunately, my pictures of the completed ornaments are on another computer, so they'll be posted later. At the conclusion of this challenge, I'll also put together a tutorial (with measurements) of the Christmas tree ornament if anyone wants to try one.

Here is how the ornament looks after the first turning.



 

The pieces after breaking them apart.



 

Arrangement ready for final turning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodman6415

I’m in

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA

No clue what an inside-out turing is or where to even begin! But since I started this thing I'm in no matter what. YouTube here I come!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Here is a link with several different projects.

https://www.aswoodturns.com/?s=Inside+out&searchBtn.x=6&searchBtn.y=6

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

I’m in! Never tried one and excited about it. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

I'm glad to hear this will be new for so many. I searched here and only found a couple of mentions of i/o turning from several years ago, so hoped it would be a learning experience for most.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb

In in. I've never tried one either. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon

I'll be interesting to try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

same on all points. great challenge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

I have no idea what I'm going to make yet but I'll start with these.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

First toe shot of the thread, way to go @Barb !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## TimR

I made an ornament (maybe 2) years ago...may have to think a bit on something appropriate for this one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson

I'm in! it was on my bucket list anyhow, just hope it doesn't lead me down another rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb

barry richardson said:


> I'm in! it was on my bucket list anyhow, just hope it doesn't lead me down another rabbit hole


I've been led down so many rabbit holes, I've lost count. I don't think this will be any different.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

Count me down in.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Anybody make any progress on the challenge?

This evening, I cut up a few pieces for a proof of concept trial. All I've got to say is I can cut pieces at 90° a lot better than I can at 72°/108°.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony

I've watched a crapton of YouTube videos on it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

@David Peterson @Paperboy98 @Mike Moore @Woodturner54 @Paul Kindall @The Wood Pecker @quags37 @wewgregn21 

Hi all, I was reading through the intros and noticed how many turners joined in the last month or so. Just wanted to invite you to join in the challenge in case you hadn't seen the thread yet. The challenges started a couple of months ago to help pass the time while many were spending extra time at home. 

Doesn't cost anything to join in other than the wood you use (and you also don't get anything if you win), but it has been an enjoyable way to expand skills and make some projects you otherwise might not have thought about.

What you do get if you win, is the opportunity to pick the project and dictate the requirements for the next challenge. This is less about trying to win, and more about learning and trying new things, so I hope some, or all of you join in the fun.

BTW, if you are relatively new to the site and I didn't tag you, please don't be offended, I only went through the intros on the first page, too lazy to go back further.... everyone is welcome wether you're new to turning, or been at it for a lifetime.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Tony

Guys, this is a great way to jump in with us. Read through these posts, you can get an idea of how much fun we have!

https://woodbarter.com/threads/mortar-and-pestle-challenge-due-5-9-20.42038/

https://woodbarter.com/threads/bud-vase-trio-challenge-due-sunday-4-19-20-9pm-eastern.41738/

https://woodbarter.com/threads/gavel-block-challenge.42241/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Peterson

trc65 said:


> @David Peterson @Paperboy98 @Mike Moore @Woodturner54 @Paul Kindall @The Wood Pecker @quags37 @wewgregn21
> 
> Hi all, I was reading through the intros and noticed how many turners joined in the last month or so. Just wanted to invite you to join in the challenge in case you hadn't seen the thread yet. The challenges started a couple of months ago to help pass the time while many were spending extra time at home.
> 
> Doesn't cost anything to join in other than the wood you use (and you also don't get anything if you win), but it has been an enjoyable way to expand skills and make some projects you otherwise might not have thought about.
> 
> What you do get if you win, is the opportunity to pick the project and dictate the requirements for the next challenge. This is less about trying to win, and more about learning and trying new things, so I hope some, or all of you join in the fun.
> 
> BTW, if you are relatively new to the site and I didn't tag you, please don't be offended, I only went through the intros on the first page, too lazy to go back further.... everyone is welcome wether you're new to turning, or been at it for a lifetime.


I am always up for a challenge. I have been doing more than pens since I joined our local wood turners club. What are we doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

David Peterson said:


> I am always up for a challenge. I have been doing more than pens since I joined our local wood turners club. What are we doing?



David, go to the beginning this thread and read Tim's initial post. We are doing Inside Out turnings, should be a blast.


----------



## trc65

David, the challenge is to turn anything using the "Inside out" method. If you go back to the first page of this thread, I outline the requirements for the challenge. There is also a link with some videos on inside out turning, as well as, to quote Tony, "a crapton of YouTube videos on it..."

Edit, Tony is a faster typist than me.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Another resource was the now closed "Woodturning Online" they used to have a huge list of projects and tutorials, but closed in January. If anyone bought the thumb drive they offered with the archives, they had several inside out tutorials.

Anybody know how to search for archives of now defunct web pages? I seem to recall that there was a place that housed such archives???


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Anybody make any progress on the challenge?
> 
> This evening, I cut up a few pieces for a proof of concept trial. All I've got to say is I can cut pieces at 90° a lot better than I can at 72°/108°.


I only got as far as gluing up my pieces of wood. I had planned on cutting the ends to make them even on my buddy's bandsaw today. He lives about 35 minutes away and I went out there and forgot to take it with me. My bandsaw is a POC that couldn't cut straight to save my life. I need to come up with a jigsaw for it since it came with absolutely nothing to make a straight cut with.

Oh and about a half hour after I got there, his bandsaw blade broke. Oh well. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65

Found it!

https://web.archive.org/web/20191028075612/http://www.woodturningonline.com/projects.php?catid=44

Edit, unfortunately, the archive is incomplete, but there is still usefull content here.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## David Peterson

Tony said:


> David, go to the beginning this thread and read Tim's initial post. We are doing Inside Out turnings, should be a blast.


Looks like I better get after it if I am going to get this thing done in a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson

I'm still looking for an inspiration, I see lots of ornaments but I wanna do something different, still mulling it over....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

In the archives Tim posted, there is a reference to an article by Ken Grunke. It's not there but here's a link for it..
http://www.crwoodturner.com/files/how-to/ornaments.pdf

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

I just noticed @Eric Rorabaugh didn't sign up for this. What gives man?????


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Busy, busy, busy


----------



## TimR

I didn’t sign up either, but if time and imagination permit, I’ll try to submit something! Hoping for some rain to give me shop time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

TimR said:


> I didn’t sign up either, but if time and imagination permit, I’ll try to submit something! Hoping for some rain to give me shop time.



It should be easy for you Tim. Just get one of the hollowing tools you've made and jab it in and out real quick while the wood is spinning!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Barb

I've made a little progress. I was able to get them cut evenly, the inside turned and then separated. I was most concerned about splitting them apart without breaking them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Barb said:


> I have no idea what I'm going to make yet but I'll start with these.
> 
> View attachment 188358



Flip Flops in Alaska!? 
:sun:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> Flip Flops in Alaska!?
> :sun:


Lol! The most comfortable footwear I own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Barb said:


> I've made a little progress. I was able to get them cut evenly, the inside turned and then separated. I was most concerned about splitting them apart without breaking them.
> 
> View attachment 188517 View attachment 188519 View attachment 188520


Looking good Barb...better progress than most of us i'd guess. I do remember one tip from a turner in one of the clubs I used to frequent, and that was to remove the point from the live center (if possible) and just use the cup to secure the tail end. That way, less chance of splitting apart when you are holding the tailstock end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Barb

TimR said:


> Looking good Barb...better progress than most of us i'd guess. I do remember one tip from a turner in one of the clubs I used to frequent, and that was to remove the point from the live center (if possible) and just use the cup to secure the tail end. That way, less chance of splitting apart when you are holding the tailstock end.


Thanks for the tip. I forgot that I could take that off. :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Real busy this week, but I did trim up some pieces for my project. They were waxed, and should be dry, but needed to square them up, cut wax off end grain and let them sit for a few days to make sure. 

No weight change for 5 days so I'm good to go. Apple, 1 3/4" square and the shortest is 11".

Gonna be one honking big ornament





Anybody else make any progress this week?

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Real busy this week, but I did trim up some pieces for my project. They were waxed, and should be dry, but needed to square them up, cut wax off end grain and let them sit for a few days to make sure.
> 
> No weight change for 5 days so I'm good to go. Apple, 1 3/4" square and the shortest is 11".
> 
> Gonna be one honking big ornament
> 
> View attachment 188683
> 
> Anybody else make any progress this week?


Those are nice looking pieces. I went camping this week and got back today so I'm hoping to finish mine tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

Barb said:


> Those are nice looking pieces. I went camping this week and got back today so I'm hoping to finish mine tomorrow.


Any pictures of where you went camping? And since you live in Alaska aren’t you camping all the time?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Barb

T. Ben said:


> Any pictures of where you went camping? And since you live in Alaska aren’t you camping all the time?


Sometimes I wish I was camping all the time lol. I didn't take very many pics at all. I was mostly drinking, playing with the fire and chopping wood because I didn't bother to do that beforehand. And oh, did I already say drinking?

Reactions: Way Cool 12


----------



## T. Ben

Barb said:


> Sometimes I wish I was camping all the time lol. I didn't take very many pics at all. I was mostly drinking, playing with the fire and chopping wood because I didn't bother to do that beforehand. And oh, did I already say drinking?
> 
> View attachment 188762 View attachment 188763


Looks like a great place to camp,beautiful. What town do you live in? My wife has an aunt and cousin that live in Palmer.


----------



## Barb

Here she be. I don't know what the wood is that I used but I think the darker wood is apple. Just guessing though. I was so afraid of it coming apart that I did as little as possible to make that happen. I call it my twig vase though I would have normally made the base and the top quite a bit smaller.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## T. Ben

Looks fantastic,nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

T. Ben said:


> Looks like a great place to camp,beautiful. What town do you live in? My wife has an aunt and cousin that live in Palmer.


I live in Eagle River which is only about 30 minutes away.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Barb said:


> Here she be. I don't know what the wood is that I used but I think the darker wood is apple. Just guessing though. I was so afraid of it coming apart that I did as little as possible to make that happen. I call it my twig vase though I would have normally made the base and the top quite a bit smaller.
> 
> View attachment 188800 View attachment 188801 View attachment 188802 View attachment 188803 View attachment 188804



Very nice piece Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

That is gorgeous Barb, really like the shape of the negative space! Great looking wood too. Certainly looks like a lot of the Apple I've turned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

This sets the bar pretty high.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## TimR

Really nice @Barb ! Could have doubled as entry from weed pot challenge! Agreed you set the bar high.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

TimR said:


> Really nice @Barb ! Could have doubled as entry from weed pot challenge! Agreed you set the bar high.


Thank you! I didn't even know there was a challenge going on back then but I have to admit that these are fun. :)

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## TXMoon

Barb said:


> Here she be. I don't know what the wood is that I used but I think the darker wood is apple. Just guessing though. I was so afraid of it coming apart that I did as little as possible to make that happen. I call it my twig vase though I would have normally made the base and the top quite a bit smaller.



Oh nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne

I love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good job Barb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Excellent turning Barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's outstanding! I gotta get busy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

I'm working on a prototype as I've never done one of these inside out turnings.

Barb's makes what I'm doing think I'm back in kindergarten!!

Fantastic piece Barb!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Steve in VA said:


> I'm working on a prototype as I've never done one of these inside out turnings.
> 
> Barb's makes what I'm doing think I'm back in kindergarten!!
> 
> Fantastic piece Barb!!


Same here,I wrecked one last night,grabbed a couple more pieces that were laying around to see if I could get it. If it works I have to do it again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Glad I'm not alone, I've tried 4 so far and had one come out marginally successful.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR

I’m working away on mine... hope it doesn’t blow up taking apart!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Interesting alpha numeric numbering system you have there!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TimR

trc65 said:


> Interesting alpha numeric numbering system you have there!


Making headway

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb

TimR said:


> Making headway
> 
> View attachment 188842
> 
> View attachment 188843


Very cool! Are they going to be 2 separate pieces or are they going together somehow?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TimR

Barb said:


> Very cool! Are they going to be 2 separate pieces or are they going together somehow?


Yes! ... well, kinda. Let’s just say I’m going for the Texas vote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

My first effort went in the dumpster. The second try improved some. Laying the keel on number three tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TimR

William, these inside out turnings are deceptive. On more than one occasion I found myself triple checking dimensions and direction of cuts. Look forward to seeing yours!
I’m in the home stretch hopefully!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

TimR said:


> William, these inside out turnings are deceptive.



That's an understatement!

When I first started trying these, I probably went through 3 bd ft of lumber before I figured out what I was doing (wrong). 

Although I have an idea for my project, I still plan on doing 2 or 3 scaled trials before I commit to the pieces of apple.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65

One tool I'm going to be using that I haven't in the past, is a profile gauge to try and help visualize the results of what I'm cutting on the first turn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb

TimR said:


> William, these inside out turnings are deceptive. On more than one occasion I found myself triple checking dimensions and direction of cuts. Look forward to seeing yours!
> I’m in the home stretch hopefully!


I will admit that my vase was supposed to have alternating colors of wood but somehow I glued them together wrong. I just went with it after that. Now my girlfriend wants me to make a walnut and FBE piece so I'm going to have to figure out what I did wrong. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Barb said:


> I will admit that my vase was supposed to have alternating colors of wood but somehow I glued them together wrong. I just went with it after that. Now my girlfriend wants me to make a walnut and FBE piece so I'm going to have to figure out what I did wrong. :)


If it makes you feel any better, the first glue up I did was wrong for having grain match when done. Just split em apart and started fresh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb

TimR said:


> If it makes you feel any better, the first glue up I did was wrong for having grain match when done. Just split em apart and started fresh.


Ahhh...but the first glue up I did was right and then somehow I messed up the second one with no paper in between to make the separation easier. Even with the marks I made, I still messed it up. Oh well, better luck next time...I hope.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

I blew up another one today, so I'm right with y'all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## TimR

Here’s another progress shot. Trying to decide on finish...kinda liking the flat appearance. Added some gesso to one of these.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Oh what the heck, here’s my entry. I’ve only seen this done one other time, by a good friend of ours and our clubs in Charlotte who passed away several years ago. His name was Roland, and he had been in charge of teaching machine shop principles to young engineering students at UNC Charlotte. 
He blew us away with his techniques and precision, and is generally well know among ornamental turners. @Mike Mills knew him as well. He never demo’d this but upon inspection you can probably figure out how it’s done. The early numbering and letters assigned to each piece was so the final glue up would assure grain match from original solid blocks of silver maple. 
This ones for you Roland! Each is 3”x3”x5-3/8”

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 17


----------



## barry richardson

That's really cool Tim! Now I see why you had to do two...


----------



## Barb

TimR said:


> Oh what the heck, here’s my entry. I’ve only seen this done one other time, by a good friend of ours and our clubs in Charlotte who passed away several years ago. His name was Roland, and he had been in charge of teaching machine shop principles to young engineering students at UNC Charlotte.
> He blew us away with his techniques and precision, and is generally well know among ornamental turners. @Mike Mills knew him as well. He never demo’d this but upon inspection you can probably figure out how it’s done. The early numbering and letters assigned to each piece was so the final glue up would assure grain match from original solid blocks of silver maple.
> This ones for you Roland! Each is 3”x3”x5-3/8”
> 
> View attachment 188912
> 
> View attachment 188913
> 
> View attachment 188914
> 
> View attachment 188915
> 
> View attachment 188916


That is sooo friggin cool! I showed my girlfriend and her daughter and they were just blown away!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

barry richardson said:


> That's really cool Tim! Now I see why you had to do two...


Thanks Barry. I had to sit down and think thru after almost messing up my first glue up.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR

Barb said:


> That is sooo friggin cool! I showed my girlfriend and her daughter and they were just blown away!


That’s cool, thanks Barb. The real challenge is to do a profile of an actual person! I did that once years ago making candle holders for 2 of my nieces...not inside out...one piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

I bet that was a challenge! I don’t know how you did it.


----------



## Steve in VA

TimR said:


> Oh what the heck, here’s my entry. I’ve only seen this done one other time, by a good friend of ours and our clubs in Charlotte who passed away several years ago. His name was Roland, and he had been in charge of teaching machine shop principles to young engineering students at UNC Charlotte.
> He blew us away with his techniques and precision, and is generally well know among ornamental turners. @Mike Mills knew him as well. He never demo’d this but upon inspection you can probably figure out how it’s done. The early numbering and letters assigned to each piece was so the final glue up would assure grain match from original solid blocks of silver maple.
> This ones for you Roland! Each is 3”x3”x5-3/8”
> 
> View attachment 188912
> 
> View attachment 188913
> 
> View attachment 188914
> 
> View attachment 188915
> 
> View attachment 188916



Now that's amazing!! Fantastic job Tim!!


----------



## TimR

Barb said:


> I bet that was a challenge! I don’t know how you did it.


If you’re talking about the candle holders...The first part of this video I described how to do It.
Or do you mean the inside out turning?


----------



## Tom Smart

Holy crap, not only do you have to think in 3D, but you have to do it backwards, or inside out, or whatever that is. I have trouble visualizing the final look of a flat end grain cutting board.

The black gesso inside really works. Way cool, Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Way cool!!

Gotta say, had no idea what you were creating, thought for sure you were punking us with the unconventional marking system.

Never seen this done before, but now you've got me thinking about other possibilities, as if I needed more things to try and figure out......

Love the look of the black gesso, but the natural works well also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

You gotta know numbers? That ain’t fair.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Tom Smart said:


> Holy crap, not only do you have to think in 3D, but you have to do it backwards, or inside out, or whatever that is. I have trouble visualizing the final look of a flat end grain cutting board.
> 
> The black gesso inside really works. Way cool, Tim!


Don’t think I didn’t have to rethink what I thought I was thinking on more than one occasion!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart

TimR said:


> Don’t think I didn’t have to rethink what I thought I was thinking on more than one occasion!


Ahhhhh? Right, I guess?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb

TimR said:


> If you’re talking about the candle holders...The first part of this video I described how to do It.
> Or do you mean the inside out turning?


I watched the first part of the video and it was very informing. So did you apply that same process to these using a basic black and white profile cut in half, and each half applied to the 2 blocks after your first glue up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@TimR , I so wanted to be my typical smart a$$ and make a comment about your numbering and am sure glad I didn’t. Obviously you know what you are doing, hope it rubs off on me. Wow......incredible work buddy. Between you and @Barb , I just over filled my brain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Barb said:


> I watched the first part of the video and it was very informing. So did you apply that same process to these using a basic black and white profile cut in half, and each half applied to the 2 blocks after your first glue up?


I didn’t use the shadow projection as I did with the candle holders. If you look at my numbering, each turning had a combination of alpha and numeric to identify where it goes in final glue up. With the first glue up, each block is a combo of both alpha and numeric on diagonals... confusing I’m sure. I drew out a sketch and used it with gauges to help turn diameter of key features .

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Barb

TimR said:


> View attachment 188956
> I didn’t use the shadow projection as I did with the candle holders. If you look at my numbering, each turning had a combination of alpha and numeric to identify where it goes in final glue up. With the first glue up, each block is a combo of both alpha and numeric on diagonals... confusing I’m sure. I drew out a sketch and used it with gauges to help turn diameter of key features .


I get it and now I’m going to have to try it. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Here's my entry!

This was actually going to be my protype, but given what I've got going on between now and the deadline I decided to go ahead and finish it as I don't think I'll be able to carve out enough time.

This is made out of 2x4's as I didn't want to waste any other wood experimenting on something I really had no idea how to do. Overall the process went smoothly, though the design is one I found on the web. I left the inside natural, only because I wasn't planning on really finishing it... Once it was done turning it, I decided to try something else I've not done either. I took a propane torch and burned the outside. I left the flame on for a bit longer around the rim to get a full burn / charred look, then used a wire brush to clean it all up.

Definitely a fun project and I'm looking forward to seeing the other entries and trying another one sometime soon.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> Here's my entry!
> 
> This was actually going to be my protype, but given what I've got going on between now and the deadline I decided to go ahead and finish it as I don't think I'll be able to carve out enough time.
> 
> This is made out of 2x4's as I didn't want to waste any other wood experimenting on something I really had no idea how to do. Overall the process went smoothly, though the design is one I found on the web. I left the inside natural, only because I wasn't planning on really finishing it... Once it was done turning it, I decided to try something else I've not done either. I took a propane torch and burned the outside. I left the flame on for a bit longer around the rim to get a full burn / charred look, then used a wire brush to clean it all up.
> 
> Definitely a fun project and I'm looking forward to seeing the other entries and trying another one sometime soon.
> 
> View attachment 188957
> 
> View attachment 188958
> 
> View attachment 188959
> 
> View attachment 188960
> 
> View attachment 188961


Awesome job! Love the charred effect!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## TimR

Overall shape and the charred finish is totally cool! Next time you can break out that burl stuff!!


----------



## trc65

Nifty looking vase! Love the charred look and the colors that result. Great job on matching the grain!


----------



## Tony

@TimR that is spectacular!!!!

@Steve in VA I love the charred effect, instantly ages the piece, well done!


----------



## T. Ben

The last two entries have me thinking my dog has a couple new chew toys. Very nice work guys.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## barry richardson

Finally getting started, we will see how badly I can mangle it lol, just using some 8/4 kiln dried alder...

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Barb



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

barry richardson said:


> Finally getting started, we will see how badly I can mangle it lol, just using some 8/4 kiln dried alder...
> View attachment 188966



Ohh, that should be interesting. Loving these challenges and the ideas that come out of them. Hope to be able to get back in the shop soon and join in the fun. For now, just living vicariously through the great posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

That’s pretty bold Barry...looking forward to seeing yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## Tom Smart

TimR said:


> That’s pretty bold Barry...looking forward to seeing yours!


Ha! Look at the pot calling the kettle bold! The guy who had 2 turnings for a front and a back on his piece. That’s bold. 

Guess I’d better sit down and be quiet, I haven’t done squat. 
(But Tim is right, Barry)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

@barry richardson I watched a video about doing one like that and I want to try it, figured I should get the 4 piece one done before I tackle an even more complicated one!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Kudos Barry on adding a higher degree of difficulty. 

I did a test on a 5 part, but didn't like where I was going with it. I think I'll save that idea for next year's run of ornaments. That, and I really need to tune up the table saw before I try to cut reproducible angles/sizes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Kudos Barry on adding a higher degree of difficulty.
> 
> I did a test on a 5 part, but didn't like where I was going with it. I think I'll save that idea for next year's run of ornaments. That, and I really need to tune up the table saw before I try to cut reproducible angles/sizes.
> 
> View attachment 188985



That looks like a fine start!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

I'm not totally unhappy with it, just wasn't quite what I was envisioning. Need to do a lot more experimenting with a higher number of pieces to figure out what's possible.

I think a four piece will give a better look for the project I have in mind, just need to find time.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

trc65 said:


> Kudos Barry on adding a higher degree of difficulty.
> 
> I did a test on a 5 part, but didn't like where I was going with it. I think I'll save that idea for next year's run of ornaments. That, and I really need to tune up the table saw before I try to cut reproducible angles/sizes.
> 
> View attachment 188985


Yea that was the tricky part, the cut angles, took a while to get them dialed in, got the inside turned and gluing them up in reverse now, ....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey

Pictures....later when you post or after, but we have to have in progress pictures!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Had a little time today to play with a small prototype. I think what im planning will work, just need to make a couple more small tests and measure them.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Had a little time today to play with a small prototype. I think what im planning will work, just need to make a couple more small tests and measure them.
> 
> View attachment 189225


Looks great so far!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## TimR




----------



## trc65

One week to go!

How's everyone doing?

Made another small test today. Happy with it, so will hopefully get to the full size one tomorrow or Tuesday. 





Apple is glued up and ready to turn after a night of drying.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony

Here's part of mine..

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Looking good guys! Tony, the only other inside out I did was an ornament with a tree inside...am I close?
Tim, good to see you’re in the home stretch!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Number three turned out ok. Started the forth attempt today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Good to hear Bill. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Okay, here is my entry. I tried to come up with a different idea other then a Christmas ornament. But then I thought of a hybrid snowflake and thought it might be cool.

2 pieces of wood. Turned inside out. Then flipped over, glued and cast and turned right side in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

The100road said:


> Okay, here is my entry. I tried to come up with a different idea other then a Christmas ornament. But then I thought of a hybrid snowflake and thought it might be cool.
> 
> 2 pieces of wood. Turned inside out. Then flipped over, glued and cast and turned right side in.
> 
> View attachment 189316
> 
> View attachment 189317
> 
> View attachment 189318
> 
> View attachment 189319
> 
> View attachment 189320
> 
> View attachment 189321


Now that's very innovative and cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road

Thanks barb! I thought it was cool too. But then kind of figured that Because it’s only 2 pieces that the same thing could be done With one piece and a scroll saw. Haha. Oh well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR

Pretty clever stuff there Stan! I like with natural light on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Nice work Stan, but it's supposed to be at least 3 pieces of wood......


----------



## trc65

Very cool!  Another project that never occurred to me. 

Love these challenges!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The100road

Tony said:


> Nice work Stan, but it's supposed to be at least 3 pieces of wood......



I think I skipped the first sentence and just remember the part that says “as many or as few pieces of wood that you want.” Haha. Oh well. I think the part of me took over that said I want to make a snowflake more then following the rules of the project.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's because you are a snowflake!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## barry richardson

Got mine done, like about everyone else, next time I would do a few things differently. I was going for a sphere shape on the body, but didn't quite make it, and maybe 8 segments next time, but there probably won't be a next time lol. Interior colored with flat black spray paint, and I stained the outside since the alder was kinda boring, about 6"x9" I was wondering what to do with it, and found a 1" glass tube I had and dropped in in, now its a cut flower vase....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> Got mine done, like about everyone else, next time I would do a few things differently. I was going for a sphere shape on the body, but didn't quite make it, and maybe 8 segments next time, but there probably won't be a next time lol. Interior colored with flat black spray paint, and I stained the outside since the alder was kinda boring, about 6"x9" I was wondering what to do with it, and found a 1" glass tube I had and dropped in in, now its a cut flower vase....
> View attachment 189401


Gorgeous work Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Elegant is the word that comes to mind!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

AGREE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@barry richardson did you do progress pics by chance?


----------



## Tom Smart

That came together really nicely, Barry.


----------



## barry richardson

Tony said:


> @barry richardson did you do progress pics by chance?


No I'm terrible about that, usually don't have my phone in the shop, and I'm too lazy to go back out and take pictures once I've cracked a beer lol....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Barb

That looks sharp Barry! Love everything about it. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Barry this so well done. Nice form with fine detailing. The color tones work very well. Dang this is nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

What can I say that hasn’t been said already,great piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Steve in VA

I agree with Tim, very elegant Barry!!!

Great Job, and I love the flat black on the interior and stain on the exterior.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Well, I blew up 6 of them, had 2 come out, (sort of), and this one. I'm not totally happy with it but it's getting there. I like doing them, going to make some more. Walnut and Maple combo. It looked a bit plain so I used some green stain I had on the tree.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## barry richardson

I like it Tony, you rose to the challenge! That's a cool display stand too....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben

Very nice tony,I’m not sure if I’ll have mine done in time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

That's great Tony! Love the shape of the window and the little tree. 

If you only blew up only six of them, you did a lot better than i did when i started trying ornaments.

Happy that you rose to the challenge and plan to make more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

Okay my photograph is not great but here is a piece I titled "Inside Looking Out". It is actually an inside-out turning in an inside-out turning in an inside-out turning (yes that's three separate inside-out turnings that fit within one another). The knob on the top turns the very inside cylinder (which has inside-out turned butterflies). So to me, it's like looking out a window and seeing the butterflies fly by. The piece is about 12" tall and the base is about 6".

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

That looks like a ton of work Bob, very cool!


----------



## barry richardson

Super creative Bob, wish I could lay hands on it and play with it....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65

Incredible Bob!

That's going above and beyond with three inside each other. Love the colors and design. If you have any process pictures, I'd love to see more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Success! I won't be the first one to not complete his own challenge. 

Just finished mine after some butt puckering moments, will get some finish on it and take pictures later tonight.

For those not yet done, a little over 24 hours to go.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

That is sensational Bob.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Mine is coming along.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony




----------



## trc65

Here is mine. Apple hollow form 10.5" tall. Left a lot of meat in the interior bottom to add stability if used as a vase, but can still put a 3/4"tube in it 8.5" tall, if it will be used for fresh flowers. Finish is polymerized tung oil.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Steve in VA

Nicely done Tim! I like the detail on the inside and the curves / proportions are great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Great job Tim!! Like Steve said, you nailed the proportions, it's very pleasing to the eye.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

My effort focused on these tulips. The yellow one is sycamore and the red is hard maple. The painting was done with a makeshift airbrush.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

Those are great Bill! 

Would love to see some process pictures if you have them, I think a vase full of tulips would be fun to turn.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Tim. Think I took some. Will try to get them out tonight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Some photos Tim

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

Thanks Bill. Obvious how it was done once I see the photos, but I always get a mental block when I'm trying to think inside out. Thats why I always have to make several test pieces when doing these type of projects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Agree with you Tim. The process isn’t that obvious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

And that concludes the Inside Out Challenge! Well, actually, it was over an hour ago, but i had to watch Snowpiercer first.


Thank you to everyone who participated, either by making a project or by commenting from the peanut gallery. I hope everyone learned some new techniques, and got some new ideas for future projects. I was very surprised by the diversity of projects, some I had never considered. Too many ideas and too little time....

I'll get a separate thread set up for voting shortly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

Tim, thanks for orchestrating this challenge. I’m sure it took up some of your valuable time. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Tim, thanks, this is super!! What a great challenge. And to all the contributors, great, great job. I am bookmarking this thread for future reference!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

For some reason I didn’t get notified of the last few entries. Well done everyone! :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Unfortunately I wasn’t able to get one done that wasn’t screwed up in someway or another,I think I figured out what my problem was. Going to give it another shot to see if I’m right. Even though I wasn’t able to finish one,I at least learned something new. Thanks WB.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steve in VA

Great challenge and I'm looking forward to seeing the next one!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

